# arobas    "@"



## toussaint44 (27 Mai 2010)

bonsoir ,
 c'est tout bête mais sous parallels Desktop ,donc pour travailler sur window ,
 je ne trouve pas la touche  @ .
 la touche @ de mon clavier génère un exposant 2 .
quelqu'un connait certainement  la combinaison . merci .

ma config : Imac   leopard 10 , 5 ,5  ,clavier classique de bureau AZERTY


----------



## fanougym (27 Mai 2010)

Chez moi, c'est alt + £







Tu peux aussi activer le visualiseur de clavier dans tes prefs système/Langue et texte


----------



## Jean-Miche (27 Mai 2010)

toussaint44 a dit:


> bonsoir ,
> c'est tout bête mais sous parallels Desktop ,donc pour travailler sur window ,
> je ne trouve pas la touche  @ .
> la touche @ de mon clavier génère un exposant 2 .
> ...



Je te donne le lien d'un note issue du support de Parallels pour le mappage du clavier pour les styles propres au pays :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965

Il suffit d'appliquer et tu vas te retrouver avec ton clavier Mac sur Windows.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir

Pour info, voici le layout de mon clavier Apple blanc sous XP virtualisé avec Parallels Desktop (tel que présenté par Windows) :
	
	



```
esc     F1  F2  F3  F4    F5  F6  F7  F8    F9 F10 F11 F12  psc slk brk
 2   &   é   "   '   (   -   è   _   ç   à   )   =   bksp   ins  hm pup  nlk  /   *   -
 tab   a   z   e   r   t   y   u   i   o   p   ^   $   *    del end pdn   7   8   9
 lock    q   s   d   f   g   h   j   k   l   m   ù   ent                  4   5   6   +
  shft     w   x   c   v   b   n   ,   ;   :   !   shft          up       1   2   3
 ctrl  Win  alt           spc            alt  Win mnu ctrl  lft dwn rgt     0     .  ent
```
Avec touche Majuscule :
	
	



```
esc     F1  F2  F3  F4    F5  F6  F7  F8    F9 F10 F11 F12  psc slk pau
 ~   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9   0   *   +   bksp   ins  hm pup  nlk  /   *   -
 tab   A   Z   E   R   T   Y   U   I   O   P   ¨   £   µ    del end pdn   7   8   9
 lock    Q   S   D   F   G   H   J   K   L   M   %   end                  4   5   6   +
  [COLOR="Red"][B]SHFT[/B][/COLOR]     W   X   C   V   B   N   ?   .   /   §   [COLOR="Red"][B]SHFT[/B][/COLOR]          up       1   2   3
 ctrl  Win  alt           spc            alt  Win mnu ctrl  lft dwn rgt     0     .  ent
```
Avec touche Alt de droite :
	
	



```
esc     F1  F2  F3  F4    F5  F6  F7  F8    F9 F10 F11 F12  psc slk [COLOR="Gray"]___[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Gray"]___ ___[/COLOR]  ~   #   {   [   |   `   \   ^   @   ]   }   bksp   ins  hm pup  nlk  /   *   -
 tab  [COLOR="Gray"]___ ___[/COLOR]  &#8364;  [COLOR="Gray"]___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___[/COLOR]  ¤  [COLOR="Gray"]____[/COLOR]  del end pdn   7   8   9
[COLOR="Gray"]_______ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ______[/COLOR]                4   5   6   +
[COLOR="Gray"]_________ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ___ ________[/COLOR]       up       1   2   3
[COLOR="Gray"]______[/COLOR] Win [COLOR="Gray"]_____ ______________________[/COLOR] [COLOR="Red"][B] ALT[/B][/COLOR]  Win mnu [COLOR="Gray"]____[/COLOR]  lft dwn rgt     0     .  ent
```

Pour faire @, je tape Alt+à .


----------



## Flibust007 (28 Mai 2010)

*Si tu as un clavier numérique :*

Touche alt enfoncée et

==> Taper 64 avec clavier numérique pour obtenir @
==> Taper 92 avec clavier numérique pour obtenir le slasch inverse.

Ou encore Parallels ==> Préférences ==> Mapper le clavier.
 ( aussi nécessaire pour que la touche enter de la section numérique soit active )


----------



## toussaint44 (28 Mai 2010)

merci a tous , ca marche 

je print les claviers de Pascal pour ne rien perdre 

bonne soirée


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Mai 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te donne le lien d'un note issue du support de Parallels pour le mappage du clavier pour les styles propres au pays :
> 
> http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965
> 
> Il suffit d'appliquer et tu vas te retrouver avec ton clavier Mac sur Windows.





toussaint44 a dit:


> merci a tous , ca marche
> 
> je print les claviers de Pascal pour ne rien perdre
> 
> bonne soirée



Le plus simple est la solution que je t'ai proposée qui est celle de l'éditeur Parallels.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Boujour à tous,

J'ai installé W7 64 via VmWare Fusion 3
Tout fonctionne à merveille
Le seul hic est la touche @ du clavier ne fonctionne pas lorsque je suis sous W7
alors que toutes les autres touches sont les mêmes que sous Snow Léopard
J'ai tout essayé pour afficher ce maudit "@" mais rien n'y fait !
Quelqu'un a LA solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## SV63 (1 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,

ceci étant mon premier message, j'espère utiliser ce forum de la bonne façon

je travail en entreprise avec mon Mac perso et pour certaines appli, je suis connecté en TSE sur un serveur Window

j'ai quelques problèmes de clavier dont un bloquant, je n'arrive pas à faire @ 



Vue densemble du logiciel système :

  Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.6.4 (10F569)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 10.4.0
  Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal
  Nom de lordinateur :	PowerBook G4 15"


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juillet 2010)

SV63 a dit:


> Version du système : Mac OS X *10.6*.4 (10F569)
> Nom de l&#8217;ordinateur : *PowerBook G4* 15"


Il n'y a pas comme de l'ironie ou une contradiction, là ? 


Sinon sur Mac et sur PC, le caractère @ est le même (code 40 en hexa, ou 64 en décimal), et le clavier Mac génère correctement le caractère quand on appuie sur la touche correspondante.

Si tu n'arrives pas à récupérer un @ à l'autre bout sous Windows, c'est dû à un problème spécifique au(x) logiciel(s) utilisé(s), dont tu n'as rien dit. Pour ma part, je connecte mon Mac en mode terminal à un PC, et je n'ai pas ce problème.

Il faudrait que tu nous donnes plus de détails si tu veux qu'on t'aide.


----------



## SV63 (2 Juillet 2010)

Merci Pascal,

grand mystère pour moi 

j'ai connecté un clavier avec pavé numérique sur le port USB du Mac Book

en TSE le pavé numérique ne produit aucun chiffre, alors que quand je l'utilise pour ce message ça fonctionne : exemple 4569

par contre et toujours en TSE j'obtient bien @  avec "alt" + "6" "4" [si je fais 64 avec le pavé numérique du clavier,

si je fais 64  avec les touches "MAJ" + "§" +"  ' " ça ne fonctionne pas ??????


le logiciel est un spécifique développé en Delphi + base SQL, mais j'obtient la même chose sous Excell 2000 insatallé sur le serveur

merci encore


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juillet 2010)

Quand je parlais de logiciel, je pensais aussi au client TSE sur ton Mac, qui est probablement inadapté à ta configuration, ou  simplement mal configuré.


----------



## SV63 (2 Juillet 2010)

là ça se complique pour moi,

je vais essayer de voir avec l'administrateur de l'entreprise,

merci pour tout


----------



## r e m y (2 Juillet 2010)

Pour le @ sur Windows, essayer cmd-alt-à (à étant sur la touche ayant aussi le chiffre 0 en haut du clavier alphabétique)


----------

